# bow press



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 12, 2016)

Im wanting to start doing my own bow work. Whats a good bow press that wont break the bank. I have a shop table that i wont to mount it to or one that has a stand?


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm interested in this too, subscribed.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 13, 2016)

If you're not going to do a lot of work, then just get the Last Chance EZ press.  It will do everything you need and is probably the cheapest real press on the market.  

I have the power press and its the cat daddy, but I found it used for a third of a new one.  Maybe keep an eye on AT for a deal.  Lots of guys buy one, then realize they don't want to fool with the work.


----------



## NugeForPres (Jan 15, 2017)

If you're looking for an economical solution, folks on here have recommended the Bowmaster bow press before.  There are several videos on the net showing how they work.  If you are not planning on working on alot of bows this may be the ticket to get you started.


----------



## ak314 (Jan 17, 2017)

Last Chance EZ Press Green.  I started with a Bow Master but it is a bit of a pain.  The Bow Master is best left for using in the field or camp and not at home.  Buy once cry once as it will last you for a very long time.


----------



## Cyberone (Jan 18, 2017)

I have a Last Chance Green power press less than a year old I will sell.  If interested shoot me a p.m.


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 16, 2017)

What would be a decent price for a used EZ press ? Do I need any special adapters for a 2026 Hoyt Defiant ?


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 16, 2017)

Depends on what model EZ press it is.  Generally I'd say 60-70% of what a new one would cost.  They hold value pretty well.  And yes, you need those stupid adapters for your Hoyt.  They're a couple hundred dollars extra.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 8, 2017)

I have an older bench mount press with a vice attachment I used on my '05 Switchback I'd part with,
It works on up to parallel limbs, not on past parallel.


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 16, 2017)

The Bowmaster portable and a set of split limb adapters, plus a good vise will give good service at home, plus you can have the Bowmaster in your truck or pack on extended trips.  The Bowmaster can be a bit of a pain compared to higher dollar fixed position presses due to the cable, however for the money (well under $100 for press and adapters) you cannot find a more versatile unit.

I actually own 2 tabletop presses, one is an older style that doesn't work well with shorter ATA parallel limb bows, but it works well on my older rigs.

The second is a home-made copy of the X Press, which uses machined wheels instead of fingers.  It works well, but is heavy as Hades and is a bit of a pain to adjust to different bows.  If someone is interested in the X Press knock off, I would sell it cheap ($60).  I cannot ship it as it is too bulky and weighs too much.  I live in Thomson and work in Augusta.  If anyone wants to take a look at this one, shoot me a PM and I can text you some pics of it.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Mar 20, 2018)

we have a allen bow press


----------



## Tadder (Nov 6, 2018)

LAST CHANCE ARCHERY EZ PRESS all the way. Haven't priced em lately. 300 r less just guessing . think we payed 280 4 yrs ago. Best press in Ga. and made in Ga. Pendagrass.


----------

